# How do you describe your carbonated beverage?



## MLCOPE2

My wife and I, ever since we met, have been in constant disagreement over the proper "slang" term to describe our carbonated beverage of choice (brew's excluded). I say "pop" and she says "soda". Recognizing the wide range of choices I decided to bring it to the PB in order to get the consensus both nationally and internationally.

So what say ye? Soda? Pop? Cola? Coke? Soda-Pop???

I'd also like to see a theological argument in favor of "pop".  If you can think of one I would be much obliged. (obviously as a well meaning joke not meant to be taken seriously)


----------



## AThornquist

Here in Nor Cal, I have heard almost exclusively "soda," unless someone actually wants a Coke (as opposed to Sprite, Pepsi, etc). Every once in a while an old person says "pop" or "soda-pop," but it's rare.


----------



## Soonerborn

Here in OKlahoma, everything is "Coke", regardless of what it actually is.


----------



## Skyler

Pop--carbonated & flavored (usually sweetened) beverage.
Cola--dark-colored pop (i.e., Coke, Pepsi)
Soda(or "soda pop")--light-colored pop (i.e., Sprite, Mtn Dew)


----------



## MLCOPE2

Skyler said:


> Pop--carbonated & flavored (usually sweetened) beverage.
> Cola--dark-colored pop (i.e., Coke, Pepsi)
> Soda(or "soda pop")--light-colored pop (i.e., Sprite, Mtn Dew)


 
I didn't take into consideration the possibility of multiple answers. I now know that I should have.


----------



## Steve Curtis

I say "soda" though growing up it was either "Coke" (regardless of whether it was, indeed, Coke) or "cold drink." Looking back I am not sure how "cold drink" was distinguished from, say, iced tea which was, of course, a cold drink. Yet we were asked: would you like some tea, or a cold drink? As it was a fundy culture, there was never any danger of "cold drink" meaning beer.


----------



## Andres

AThornquist said:


> Here in Nor Cal, I have heard almost exclusively "soda," unless someone actually wants a Coke (as opposed to Sprite, Pepsi, etc). Every once in a while an old person says "pop" or "soda-pop," but it's rare.


 
I'm with Andrew. "pop" and "soda-pop" are what the old folks say.


----------



## VictorBravo

Pretty much along the northern tier from the Great Lakes to the West Coast, it's "pop."

The Pop vs. Soda Page


----------



## MLCOPE2

VictorBravo said:


> Pretty much along the northern tier from the Great Lakes to the West Coast, it's "pop."
> 
> The Pop vs. Soda Page


 
That's great!


----------



## JennyG

"Fizz" 

Unless it's Irn Bru, in which case, "Irn Bru"


----------



## Tripel

Coke.

It's like Kleenex, Band-Aid, Frisbee, Thermos, etc. Yes, it's a specific brand and type of beverage, but it's also a generic term.


----------



## Skyler

MLCOPE2 said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much along the northern tier from the Great Lakes to the West Coast, it's "pop."
> 
> The Pop vs. Soda Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!
Click to expand...

 
And, it supports my argument--"People who say "Pop" are much, much cooler."

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

ROFL!

"Historically, the correct term is 'phosphate', which was defined by soda jerks as being a flavored syrup mixed with carbonated water. 'Soda's were what we today call floats. Therefore Soda is clearly WRONG and pop is more acceptable as a shortening of phosphate." -- From a comment in the "other" list.


----------



## Rich Koster

Ginger Beer or Ale (Stewarts is preferred)


----------



## MLCOPE2

Skyler said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much along the northern tier from the Great Lakes to the West Coast, it's "pop."
> 
> The Pop vs. Soda Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, it supports my argument--"People who say "Pop" are much, much cooler."
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> "Historically, the correct term is 'phosphate', which was defined by soda jerks as being a flavored syrup mixed with carbonated water. 'Soda's were what we today call floats. Therefore Soda is clearly WRONG and pop is more acceptable as a shortening of phosphate." -- From a comment in the "other" list.
Click to expand...

 
That's all I needed (Mods you can close the thread now)

Just kidding!!!


----------



## Micah Everett

Down here it's pretty much "Coke" regardless, though one sometimes hears "soda" or "cold drink."

Several years ago I taught for one year in Iowa. As a native Southerner, I still remember spending 10 minutes during our first trip to the grocery store trying to find the aisle with Coke, soda, or whatever, to no avail...until I realized that in Iowa, the word I was looking for was "Pop." Sure enough, there was an aisle labeled "Pop." I bought at least a couple of kinds of "Coke" there.

Speaking of "cold drinks," has anyone else noticed that in the South we have "sweet tea" and "unsweet tea," but never just "tea?"


----------



## Steve Curtis

Depending on how deep in the South, "tea" means "sweet tea." There is no other!


----------



## LawrenceU

Coke.

Be careful in New England. There are some places where 'pop' is not able to be sold to those under 21.  It is something that is made from barley, yeast, water, and hops.


----------



## Curt

You left "tonic" off the list.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Coke, regardless of what brand it actually is, as others have said--to the point that I prefer Pepsi but use Coke generically, as Andrew mentioned.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Joshua said:


> Beans and rice.


 
Red or Black?


----------



## au5t1n

I've heard that "pop" is a northern thing and "soda water" or "coke" a southern thing. Almost everyone here (Texas) says "soda" or "coke" generically (more the former), but I have heard some very southern people say "soda water." Having spent most of my life in the south, I've never heard anyone say "pop." Even when I lived in Maryland I don't recall hearing it.

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

You need to add "soda water" to the poll.

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

I just got a good laugh reading the "other" breakdown for Texas. Check it out: Pop vs. Soda Stats


----------



## MLCOPE2

austinww said:


> I've heard that "pop" is a northern thing and "soda water" or "coke" a southern thing. Almost everyone here (Texas) says "soda" or "coke" generically (more the former), but I have heard some very southern people say "soda water." Having spent most of my life in the south, I've never heard anyone say "pop." Even when I lived in Maryland I don't recall hearing it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> You need to add "soda water" to the poll.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> I just got a good laugh reading the "other" breakdown for Texas. Check it out: Pop vs. Soda Stats


 
I guess I also should have put "I'M ON A BOAT I'M ON A BOAT I'M ON A BOAT"


----------



## JBaldwin

Water--I don't drink sodas, pop, cokes or any other carbonated beverage.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Joshua said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beans and rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red or Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

 
Nice!


----------



## Tim

In South Africa, it is "cool drink". 

"Diet coke" is "coke light".

Cream soda here is green.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Tim said:


> Cream soda here is green.


 
Weird! Do you know why? Is it a coloring or an ingredient?


----------



## toddpedlar

MLCOPE2 said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cream soda here is green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird! Do you know why? Is it a coloring or an ingredient?
Click to expand...

 
It takes a long time to get to South Africa, so by the time it arrives there, the cream's gone green...


----------



## MLCOPE2

toddpedlar said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cream soda here is green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird! Do you know why? Is it a coloring or an ingredient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes a long time to get to South Africa, so by the time it arrives there, the cream's gone green...
Click to expand...

 
Yep, that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## raekwon

SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA SODA 

Being in Ohio where everyone else says "pop" is burdensome.


----------



## Tim

MLCOPE2 said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cream soda here is green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird! Do you know why? Is it a coloring or an ingredient?
Click to expand...

 
I don't know! And we all know how the color of a food affects its taste (i.e., purple bubblegum tastes like grape, no matter if it is flavored with strawberry or not!).


----------



## Bookworm

Here in the UK, the generic term for carbonated beverage = "fizzy drink". I thought you guys spoke English?


----------



## MLCOPE2

Bookworm said:


> Here in the UK, the generic term for carbonated beverage = "fizzy drink". I thought you guys spoke English?


 
Nope, American, and probably some hybrid form of Mexican and Chinese soon.


----------



## jwright82

When I went into the military I met a guy from up north and he called it pop and I had no idea what he was talking about. We also call all gas stations Jiffy's for whatever reason.


----------



## au5t1n

I can't believe so many people call it pop. That's so weird! Ridiculous yankees.


----------



## Sgt Grit

Soadee Pop, probably started saying it that way when I had kids, and it stuck.


----------



## Andres

MLCOPE2 said:


> Bookworm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the UK, the generic term for carbonated beverage = "fizzy drink". I thought you guys spoke English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, American, and probably some hybrid form of Mexican and Chinese soon.
Click to expand...

 
I bet you don't complain when you go in those restaurants!


----------



## Peairtach

What about _Fizz_ or _Juice_? Used in Scotland along with _Pop_ (rarely?) and _cold drink_ or _fizzy drink_

I'm not aware of Cola, Coke, Soda or Soda-pop being used generically in Scotland and Scotland was once - and will undoubtedly be again - the centre of world Presbyterianism. 

John Knox and Samuel Rutherford would have called their's Fizz or Juice. The Reformation in Scotland has lost its fizz somewhat due to "Enlightenment" higher criticism and general godlessness.

We also have Soda Water, and Cream Soda is a fizzy drink with a vanilla flavour.


----------



## Rich Koster

Col. Klink used to call it schnapps


----------



## Idelette

Yeah, in the midwest it's pop!


----------



## Willem van Oranje

I had a pastor from Georgia, and he taught his kids to say, "Co-cola" in reference to any flavor of pop.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Soft Drink
Cold Drink
Canned Drink
Coke



Never Pop.


----------



## SRoper

I'm from Ohio so it's "pop." My wife says "soda." Even though she's originally from Ohio, she grew up in Florida and was pressured to change.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Andres said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookworm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the UK, the generic term for carbonated beverage = "fizzy drink". I thought you guys spoke English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, American, and probably some hybrid form of Mexican and Chinese soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't complain when you go in those restaurants!
Click to expand...

 
Of course not. That's the best american food there is! 

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




SRoper said:


> I'm from Ohio so it's "pop." My wife says "soda." Even though she's originally from Ohio, she grew up in Florida and was pressured to change.


 
Those Floridian's place a lot of pressure on us pop folk!


----------



## Ruby

Have any Aussie answered?
Most of us call these carbonated drinks, soft drink. Then when ordering you buy Coke, Sprite, Ginger Ale etc. Soda is sometimes used by young folk which I think is the result of watching US TV shows! Your Pop here could be your Grandad!
(Creaming Soda is a dark pink here.)


----------



## Peairtach

What a blessing from the Lord such drinks are on a hot day! Like an oasis in the desert.

In the above photo I'm watching the telly with a can of shandy.


----------

